
Epic Games Will Give Away $100M in “MegaGrants” to Game Developers - Allvitende
https://hypepotamus.com/news/epic-games-megagrants-program/
======
Cicada2026
Looks like Epic Games wanna become a big fish (they're big already I know
that). Metro Exodus will be Epic games exclusive for a year I think, I'm a
Steam fanboy but if they manage to do their store properly then competition
might be a good thing.

